# Trailer paint project



## SNOOKED OUT (Feb 12, 2012)

Gonna be starting a remodel soon need tips to paint trailer. Brand , techniques , etc. Thanks


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Feb 13, 2012)

I used a few 3m abrasive wheels in a drill to remove the old paint. Then Rustolem rust reformer and brushed on Rustolem white gloss paint.


----------



## SNOOKED OUT (Feb 13, 2012)

good to know thanks!


----------

